# favorite oil paint for interior trim



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Been a while since I used any, my old favorite was everlast from Duron but they do not make anymore. Getting ready to do my kitchen cabinets and need a good quality oil. Satin impervo still around going to be brushing.

thanks


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think Satin Impervo is still available around here. Last time I bought a gallon it was outrageously over priced, $60+ if I remember right. And you'll need some Penetrol to make it workable .


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Dave Mac said:


> Been a while since I used any, my old favorite was everlast from Duron but they do not make anymore. Getting ready to do my kitchen cabinets and need a good quality oil. Satin impervo still around going to be brushing.
> 
> thanks


Just did these cabs 2 weeks ago. Hand painted 1 coat 024 primer, 2 coats Satin Impervo. Sand to 600. Get the xim xtender.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> I think Satin Impervo is still available around here. Last time I bought a gallon it was outrageously over priced, $60+ if I remember right. And you'll need some Penetrol to make it workable .


$89.99 retail list/gallon in my paint store over the summer.

Seems they've raised the prices on all the old lines (Regal Classic, Impervo Alkyd, etc.) to give us incentive to switch completely to the new lines (Regal Select, Advance, etc.)


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice work PRC! 
I would lean towards advance.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I still can't find anything that beats satin impervo, but we still only use waterborne anymore.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I use ext. oil stain, but only because it works best where I live. But for anything else it's like the old saying about Texas,it looks good in my rear view mirror.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> Been a while since I used any, my old favorite was everlast from Duron but they do not make anymore. Getting ready to do my kitchen cabinets and need a good quality oil. Satin impervo still around going to be brushing.
> 
> thanks


I liked the BM Dulamel(sp?) semi. That stuff would level like glass. Take forever and a day to dry. Still have an old can kickin around. Dried out and crusty but I can't seem to throw it out.


----------



## papernpaste (Dec 10, 2009)

I've used BM Alkyd Satin Impervo in my own home but, now that I am getting older, I think that Waterborne Satin Impervo is actually more practical. I do like the toughness/hardness of the Alkyd but, it does yellow over time. When I do the repaint in my home, I'm going to take the extra step (alkyd primer) and then go back to waterborne for the final coat. I've tried many trim paints and many brands and BM Waterborne Satin Impervo is the BEST final finish available. Looks like an alkyd in the way it levels. JMO


----------



## papernpaste (Dec 10, 2009)

I paint paint said:


> $89.99 retail list/gallon in my paint store over the summer.


 I'd find another store. I thought my local BM store was a gouger. But, yours beats mine!


----------



## papernpaste (Dec 10, 2009)

I found that Advance has a long (too long) set time and consequently tends to droop and drip if not applied sparingly.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

papernpaste said:


> I've used BM Alkyd Satin Impervo in my own home but, now that I am getting older, I think that Waterborne Satin Impervo is actually more practical. I do like the toughness/hardness of the Alkyd but, it does yellow over time. When I do the repaint in my home, I'm going to take the extra step (alkyd primer) and then go back to waterborne for the final coat. I've tried many trim paints and many brands and BM Waterborne Satin Impervo is the BEST final finish available. Looks like an alkyd in the way it levels. JMO


I did this in my own home and even the wife is happy( about that anyway)


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

converting to latex is a great idea, I had not even thought of. I need two coats anyhows, I also forgot about the yellowing of oil I always hated that. Glad I posted this thread thanks for all the tips guys


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've never been that impressed with Latex satin impervo. Glad it works for some! I would lean towards either cabinet coat as it doesn't need a primer over oil, or advance. Cabinet coat actually levels pretty well, and you can add extender to it. Advance semi gloss is sometimes a little more of a drag to work with than satin for some reason, but I find a little water helps a lot. And yes you need to baby sit runs until you get the hang of it but it's pretty damn close to oil satin impervo. Haven't found anything as close.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Order you some FPOE and their thinner. 

Just rolled this out of the booth yesterday and snapped a few pics, its a piece I made for my wife from our old bed. This is the first coat, it will get wet sanded and two more coats.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with Richard's Alkyd Enamel? I have access to it and it is compliant in my area. I wonder if there are any painters in my area even old enough to have ever used a true alkyd.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been using advance recently. I greatly prefer it over pro classic


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

philcav7 said:


> I've been using advance recently. I greatly prefer it over pro classic




I went with latex pro classic mainly because of convenience and this stuff loves to run 10 minutes later, I still have a good amount of work left I may just switch to Advance whose paint is that?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PRC said:


> Just did these cabs 2 weeks ago. Hand painted 1 coat 024 primer, 2 coats Satin Impervo. Sand to 600. Get the xim xtender.


Those look amazing 
Would you mind me using the on pintrest and of course i will credit you :thumbup:


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Damon T said:


> I've never been that impressed with Latex satin impervo. Glad it works for some! I would lean towards either cabinet coat as it doesn't need a primer over oil, or advance. Cabinet coat actually levels pretty well, and you can add extender to it. Advance semi gloss is sometimes a little more of a drag to work with than satin for some reason, but I find a little water helps a lot. And yes you need to baby sit runs until you get the hang of it but it's pretty damn close to oil satin impervo. Haven't found anything as close.


What says that you dont need to prime over oil with the CC?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> Anyone have any experience with Richard's Alkyd Enamel? I have access to it and it is compliant in my area. I wonder if there are any painters in my area even old enough to have ever used a true alkyd.


I had this one painter said he loved it but that is all I know


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dave Mac said:


> I went with latex pro classic mainly because of convenience and this stuff loves to run 10 minutes later, I still have a good amount of work left I may just switch to Advance whose paint is that?


Advance is Benjamin Moore.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Dave Mac said:


> converting to latex is a great idea, I had not even thought of. I need two coats anyhows, I also forgot about the yellowing of oil I always hated that. Glad I posted this thread thanks for all the tips guys


Advance is a waterborne alkyd so I believe that will yellow my recommendation is Cabinet coat or Break through


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Advance is a waterborne alkyd so I believe that will yellow my recommendation is Cabinet coat or Break through



This has been covered (or at least speculated) on here before. If Advance yellows at all (IMHO), it is very slow to do so. The alkyd is there, but not the other solvents that cause the yellowing.

I've yet to use it, but isn't Muralo Ultra Ceramic spec'd directly over cleaned/scuffed oil enamel? They speak highly of it at my local independent paint store and some on here give it thumbs up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I've used Pro Classic Hybrid with some pretty impressive results....and it goes on smelling like vanilla or something! lol, recoat time is fast, also.
I do love the alkyd impervo, but refuse to use it anymore because it yellows so much so fast. 
I do like the PC latex line though...I use a LOT of satin (not a fan of the semi). add a little flotrol, apply it thin and check back...the babysitting is kind of a pita, but the finish is worth it imo...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

P&L Cellutone.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

ElTacoPaco said:


> What says that you dont need to prime over oil with the CC?


They probably either asked their store, their rep, or read the TDS (available here: http://www.insl-x.com/product-detail/inslx-products/cabinet-coat-enamel)


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Advance is a waterborne alkyd so I believe that will yellow my recommendation is Cabinet coat or Break through


As Radio11 said, this has been covered before on here, but Advance yellows _extremely_ slowly and to very little extent. I've never had a complaint about it.


----------

